# 1967 FJ40 build. Almost done!



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Almost done? Can't wait to get her n the trails! Just though you guys might like to see it.

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/toyota-land-cruiser/977913-way-too-slow-fj40-build.html


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Tmackcj5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow that thing turned out great. Dave does some clean work. Post up some picks and videos once you get her out on the trail.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

That's sharp. Nice work.


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Tmackcj5 said:


> Wow that thing turned out great. Dave does some clean work. Post up some picks and videos once you get her out on the trail.


Will do!


----------

